# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants in Eberron - recruiting a cleric/healer



## s@squ@tch (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks for stopping in!    

Team Gold has lost a couple of players.  their cleric. 
I'm looking for a replacement possible replacements and alternates for this soon-to-be meatgrinder of a campaign.  (Giants speak softly and carry big sticks.) Check my signature for links to the RG/IC/OOC threads for Team Gold.

[D]aa[/D]

Two  One options exists:

1) Take over an extant PC:
     - Asenfel: Human 8th level Warlock (blaster)
     - Lo-Kag: Goliath 7th level Fighter/Ranger (meat shield)
2) Create a new one.
     - Backstory would need to fit with the campaign and make sense.  Currently the group is in the jungle on its way to discover what has happened to some Tharashk scouting parties.  Plenty of opportunity exists to tailor an interesting backstory why your character is in the jungles of Xen'drik!

Most importantly, I'm looking for motivated posters who are looking for something long-term.  I've put a lot of effort into bringing this module to life in Eberron have put a lot of time setting up the maps.  The campaign is still in its early stages, so now is the time to get in!



[D]aa[/D]
Here is the crunch:
3.5 Edition rules 
*# of characters:* 7
*Level:* 8th
*Starting Equipment:* 27K (8th) -- no item more than 1/2
*Alignment:* No requirement, but if you plan an evil character, a good reason, plus a good cover, would be required.
*Ability Generation:* 32 point buy
*Hit Points:* Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
*Source Material:* Core + All Eberron + Complete Series, Magic Item Compendium,  Tome of Battle, Book of Exalted Deeds, Libris Mortis, basically everything - but check with me if not listed here.   *No: Incarnum, Psionics*
*Setting:* Eberron -- so only races present on Eberron would qualify.
*Speed:* Very important: I try to post once a day, I am looking for a fast paced game, but allowing time for character development and interaction with the world. This is a long series of modules, so I am looking for people into it for the long haul. Your posting record will be looked into and used with your character concept submission.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm definitely interested. I'll put together a concept and post it. I'm thinking either a dwarven or human fighter (Sword & board) to cover the meatshield character. I'm not huge on taking over another person's character if that's ok with you. I'll try to get something posted in the next day or so.

Please let me know if you think I'll be ok to play before I put a character together. I don't want to spend a lot of time if you're not comfortable with me as a player.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 4, 2008)

I would be up for this . like to try a warforged,an artificer or a shifter if i could. let me know and i'll whip something up .


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, S@s.

Loves me some Eb, as you know. Any rush on concepts? won't be able to tinker much until the weekend.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm intrested as well. Will post a concept asap.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 4, 2008)

No rush on concepts -- take your time.

Plenty of room for interesting and unique backstories since it is the middle of the Xen'drik jungle.

It doesn't mention anything above about playable races, but anything up to LA+2 would be allowed.

Also, the current group consists of:

Human Cleric
Warforged Wizard
Warforged Fighter
Gnome Archivist
Githzerai Monk/Rogue

So, all character archetypes are open, as the basics are covered to some degree.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 4, 2008)

will try to get something up by sat night.Oh is psionics ok?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there room for another cleric?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 4, 2008)

There's room for anything.  The group's cleric is more of a pacifistic healer type (non-combatant), just so you are aware.

No psionics though.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 4, 2008)

cool I haddnt started on one till i got the go/no go on one .just easier like that


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 4, 2008)

changling rogue then perhaps


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

For a new character, I would really like to "test" the savage bard variant from UA. A shifter perhaps.

Better:
Half-Drow Savage Bard 6 / Ranger 2
wearing chitin armor and using skull drumms.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

I would take the warlock, if I can change:

Empower Spell-Like Ability (6th Level)

Invocations Known:
Least: Frightful Blast, Eldritch Spear, Baleful Utterance
Lesser: Eldritch Chain, Fell Flight

into:

6th level: Ranged Recall (Ex) 3/day, swift action, reroll missed spell or spell-like ability (including eldritch blast) (Complete Mage)

see the unseen, entropic warding


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm the groups cleric.............. and I suck   So, personally I'd love to have another cleric lol. Hell, I'd even let you have the cleric spot and switch to something I know about. All up to S@squ@tch though. He's been a good (and understanding) DM, so you guys are getting in a good game.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 4, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm the groups cleric.............. and I suck   So, personally I'd love to have another cleric lol. Hell, I'd even let you have the cleric spot and switch to something I know about. All up to S@squ@tch though. He's been a good (and understanding) DM, so you guys are getting in a good game.




If you want to switch to another character, that could be worked out.  My goal is to have happy, active, engaged players, so if that would increase your level of happiness we can work something out.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Sas I would like to submit the Half Giant Fighter I submitted for Team black A while back when you were recruiting to replace one.  If not I will think of something else.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm thinking about having a intelligent weapon. Is that OK?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 5, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about having a intelligent weapon. Is that OK?




As long as it costs less than 13500gp.


@all:  I'm grateful for the interest.  In the event that you are not chosen at this time, I hope that you would be interested in serving as an alternate -- I'm running two parties right now through this adventure and anticipate some losses as they meet up with the giants.  One nice aspect of this series of modules as it has plenty of places to inject new PC's into the group.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2008)

Quick ?'s:
- Other Eberron books kosher (Magic of Eberron, etc, etc.)?
- UA open?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 5, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Quick ?'s:
> - Other Eberron books kosher (Magic of Eberron, etc, etc.)?
> - UA open?




All the WOTC Eberron books are fair game.  If I do not have the book (which is entirely possible), I'll just ask to have the item documented in the character sheet.

UA material would be more of a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Sas I changed my mind.  I want to play a  Warforged Scout (Ranger straight or with a few level of  horizon Walker) named Leaf.  The Warforged scout is in MMIII.

Leaf was created by the giants centuries ago.  He worked as a scout to keep an eye on the slaves in their camps.  He was inactivated during the great rebellion.  He stayed dormant until about 45 years ago when a group of adventurers reactivated him.  He stayed with his resuers and helped them complete their quest. They offered to take him back to Khorvaire but he chose to stay in his jungle home hoping to meet another group on another of adventurers.  During his travels he happened acroos a tribe of drow who sometimes allow him to accompanie them through old ruins and learn more about there heritage.  He knows nothing of money and thus works for free.  

Let me know if I need to make any adjustments.  Or if you allow Warforgded Scout at all.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 5, 2008)

Would spells from Spell compendiom and maybe a couple other sources be available for a sorcerer?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 5, 2008)

Atanatotatos said:
			
		

> Would spells from Spell compendiom and maybe a couple other sources be available for a sorcerer?




Yes.

@Melubb: Is the warforged scout any different than a Scout character that is of the warforged race?  (I don't have MM3)


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

I will do a quick write up.

+2 Dex, -2 Str, -2 Wis, -2Cha
Size: Small
Base Speed 20ft
Special qualities Same as warforged
Favored Class Rogue.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

Can I have a monkey for an animal copanion?
And a Docent provided I follow the gold spending rules as stated above?

Here is a skeleton sheet on Leaf.  I will post his equipment later.

[sblock=Leaf]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Leaf
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger6 Horizon Walker2
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged Scout
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male personality
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 
[B]Action Points[/B] 9/9

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (6p.)        [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 28000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.+2)     [B]BAB:[/B] +8/+3      [B]HP:[/B] 58 (8d8+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)        [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)        [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)        [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (0p.)        [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%
(Str +1 at 4th level)
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +X    +4    +1    +X    +2    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 17             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      8    +1          +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +4          +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3

[B]Weapon                  	Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 composite Keen Longbow +1   +14       1d6+2      19-20*3
Rapier                         +9        1d4+1      18-20*2

[B]Languages:[/B] Giant, Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Favoered Enemy (Giants+4)(Humanoid(Elf+2)), Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style (Archery(Rapid Shot)), Endurance, Animal Companion,Improved Combat Style(Many Shot) Terrain Mastery(Forest),Terrain Mastery(Marsh)

[B]Feats:[/B] Mithril Body, Weapon Focus(Longbow), Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Repair Warforged)    9      +2         +11
Climb                       11     +1         +12
Hide                        11     +4   +8    +23
Knowledge (Geography)       9      +2         +11
Move Silently               11     +4   +4    +19
Spot 			    11     +1         +12
Listen                      11     +1         +12
Survival                    11     +1         +12

VS Giant's                                                      VS Elves
Attack 
+1 Keen Composite Longbow+1  +14 1d6+6          +14 1d6+4
Rapier +9 1d4+5                                              +9 1d4+3
Bluff +2                                                          +0
Listen +16                                                       +12
Sense Motive +5                                              +3
Spot +16                                                         +14
Survival +16                                                    +14

[B]Equipment:                    Cost  Weight[/B]
rope of climbing	         3000  --(in havardsack)
+1 Keen Composite Longbow+1      8500  3lb
Quiver of Endless Arrows	  900  3lb
ring of protection +2		 8000  --
ring of feather falling		 2200  --
Heward's Handy Havardsack	 2000  5lb
Oil of Repair moderate(7)        2100		   
Evernright Lantern                212  2lb
rapier                             20  2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]15lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            37.5  75    112.5  225   562.5

[B]Age:[/B] N/A
[B]Height:[/B] 3'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 30lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B] Green Mithril
```
*Appearance:* Leaf is constructed in mithril but keeps his shiny exterior covered in mud and leaves to hide the shine of his body.  He takes advantage of his size to hide from enemies rather than attack.  

*Background:* Leaf was created by the giants centuries ago. He worked as a scout to keep an eye on the slaves in their camps. He was inactivated during the great rebellion. He stayed dormant until about 45 years ago when a group of adventurers reactivated him. He stayed with his rescuers and helped them complete their quest. They offered to take him back to Khorvaire but he chose to stay in his jungle home hoping to meet another group on another of adventurers. During his travels he happened acroos a tribe of drow who sometimes allow him to accompanie them through old ruins and learn more about there heritage. He knows nothing of money and thus works for free.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2008)

Seeing that you'll allow LA+2 characters, would you be ok with a Half-Ogre Fighter(Heavy Damage-type)? I'm still trying to decide this against my dwarf fighter (Heavy AC-type). I'll try to work on concepts for both and post. I'm thinking the Half-Ogre would be from Droaam disenfranchised with the new order there with the Sora Katra, whereas the dwarf would be part of House Kundarak, born in the Mror Holds, but stationed in Sharn. If anyone has any thoughts please let me know, I'm struggling between the two.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Ki
Class: Cleric 6/Cabinet Trickster 2
Race: Changeling
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: The Traveler
Size: Medium
Age: 22
Gender: Female
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 140
Hair: White
Eyes: White

Str 11
Dex 11
Con 15
Int 12
Wis 16
Cha 12

HP: 30
AC: 21
Speed: 30'
Touch: 16
Flat-footed: 15
Init: 0
BAB: +5
Grapple +4

Fort +7
Ref +7
Will +11

Melee weapon: +2 morningstar
Ranged weapon: +2 heavy crossbow

Skills: 35
Disguise 9 +1
Survival 2 +3
Bluff 3 +1
Hide 2
Heal 6 +3
Knowledge (religion) 3 +1
Diplomacy 2 +1
Gather Information 2 +1
Spot 3+3
Listen 3 +3
Sense Motive 3 +3

Feats
Persona Immersion
Negotiator
Lightning Reflexes
Racial Emulation

Domains: Travel and Trickery

Spells
0 level 
Cure Minor Wounds
Guidance
Light
Detect Magic
Resistance
1 level
Cure Light Wounds
Magic weapon
Summon Monster 1
Longstrider
2 level
Cure Moderate Wounds
Summon Monster 2
Locate Object
3 level
Cure Serious Wounds
Fly

Special abiltities
Detect Thoughts
Doppelganger Insights
Thought Trick
Bonus Feat

Equipment
Mithral Shirt
Shield light steel
Hewards Handy Haversack
Traveler's outfit
1 potion of CSW
2 potions of CMW
Waterskin
Rope silk 50 ft.
Grappling hook
Holy symbol, silver
Tent
2 sunrod
Cloak of Resistance (+2 bonus on saving throws)
Trail rations 3 days

Money: 4 gp

Languages
Common
Elven

Background: Ki grew up in Sharn and her parents both worked for the Tyrants. When she was a teenager she was mentored by a cleric of the Traveler named Sek and became a cleric. When Ki was 20 a human named Silnor came to her and said he would pay her to be a merchant for a day. When she did it Silnor told her she passed a test and asked to join the Cabinet of Faces. She did and now she is in Xen'drik pretending to be a elf cleric of the Sovereign Host named Risaela. Sometimes Ki adventures in her natural form to make extra money and because it can be exciting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm alittle lost on what ppl are playing...... IF the group is getting a new cleric, then I'd prefer to change (if you really don't mind). I'll fill whatever role is needed, just need to know what is needed


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 5, 2008)

I am making a druid can I use the wild shape from PHB2?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2008)

Hunter In Darkness said:
			
		

> I am making a druid can I use the wild shape from PHB2?



Hey, that's my idea. 

Statted him last night. All but equipment done, and I had decided to go to bed, silly me. I'm attaching him as a PDF below. He could be brought in easy (being a druid), and could be possibly leading the trail for any other new comers.

*Domoris, Jungle Hunter*
longtooth shifter druid 6/warshaper 2



[sblock=Character Sheet]Male longtooth shifter druid 6/warshaper 2
N Medium humanoid (shapeshifter)
*Init* +5; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Common, Druidic
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +1 Dex
*hp* 66 (8 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +6, *Will* +8; reckless nature
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.; trackless step, woodland stride
*Melee* +5 unarmed 1d3+3 nonlethal
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +8
*Special Actions* shapeshift, shifting (2/d, 10 r), spontaneous rejuvenation, wild empathy (1d20+6)
*Combat Possessions* _belt of growth_, _bracers of lightning_ (swift: +1d6 lighting atks) augmented with _armor +2_, _stormfire ring_ (5/d: _faerie fire_, 1d6 electricity damage for 5/r), 3 _potions of shield of faith_ (+3), 2 _potions of darkvision_
*Druid Spells Prepared* (CL 6, +6 ranged touch, +8 melee touch, DC 14+lvl):
3rd (3/d)—_call lightning, enhanced shifting_ [RoE], _jagged tooth_ [SC]
    2nd (4/d)—_barkskin_ (+3) x2, _cat's grace, scent_ [SC]
    1st (4/d)—_charm animal, cloud burst_ [SC], _entangle, remove scent_ [SC]
    0 (5/d)—_create water, guidance, light_ x2, _purify food and drink_​--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 6
*SQ* morphic body, morphic immunities, morphic weapons, nature sense, shifter traits
*Feats* Extra Shifter Trait, Longtooth Elite, Shifter Instincts
*Skills* Balance +3, Climb +5, Concentration +6, Handle Animal +3, Knowledge (nature) +8, Listen +15, Sense Motive +5, Spot +14, Survival +15
*Possessions* combat possessions plus _darkleaf breastplate +1_; 5 _goodberries_, waterskin, 49gp; 34 lbs; Light Load
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shapeshift (Su)* As a druid, Domoris can assume different forms. The form has the appearance of an animal familiar to Domoris, but has his abilities and those granted by the form. He maintains his type , HD, hp, BAB, saves, skills, and abilities; in addition, he maintains his extraordinary, supernatural, and spell-like abilities that do not require limbs he does not have. He cannot cast spells in this form, nor use any equipment (it melds into his form and becomes non-functional). All his natural weapons are treated as magic for purposes of DR, and gain a +1 enhancement bonus. Shapeshifting is a swift action, may be done an unlimited times per day, and Domoris can shift between ay forms his knows. Stats for his forms are:
        [sblock=Predator Form (Not Shifted)]*AC* 17, touch 11, flat footed 16; +2 armor, +4 natural, +1 Dex
*hp* 82
*Immune* critical hits, stunning
*Fort* +12
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft.; Mobility
*Melee* +13 morphic bite (1d8+11) or
*Melee* +13 bite (1d6+11)
*Grp* +12
*Special* Actions morphic weapons
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 24, Con 18
*Feats* Mobility (B)
*Skills* Climb +9, Concentration +8[/sblock][sblock=Predator Form (Shifted)]*AC* 19, touch 11, flat footed 18; +2 armor, +6 natural, +1 Dex
*hp* 82
*Immune* critical hits, stunning
*Fort* +12
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft.; Mobility
*Melee* +14 morphic bite (1d8+15+1 Con) or
*Melee* +14 bite (1d6+15+1 Con) and +8 morphic gore (1d6+4)
*Grp* +13
*Special Actions* morphic weapons
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 26, Con 18
*Feats* Mobility (B)
*Skills* Climb +9, Concentration +8[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Form (Not Shifted)]*AC* 15, touch 11, flat footed 14; +2 armor, +2 natural, +1 Dex
*hp* 82
*Immune* critical hits, stunning
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +8
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* fly 40 ft. (good)
*Melee* +12 morphic talon (1d8+10) or
*Melee* +12 talon (1d6+10)
*Grp* +11
*Special Actions* morphic weapons
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 22, Con 18
*Skills* Climb +8, Concentration +8[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Form (Shifted)]*AC* 17, touch 11, flat footed 16; +2 armor, +4 natural, +1 Dex
*hp* 82
*Immune* critical hits, stunning
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +8
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* fly 40 ft. (good)
*Melee* +13 morphic talon (1d8+11) and +7 bite (1d6+5+1 Con) or
*Melee* +12 talon (1d6+10) and +7 morphic bite (1d8+5+1 Con) or
*Melee* +12 talon (1d6+10) and +7 bite (1d6+5+1 Con)
*Grp* +12
*Special Actions* morphic weapons
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 24, Con 18
*Skills* Climb +8, Concentration +8[/sblock]*Shifting (Su)* As a free action, Domoris can assume a more bestial aspect. This is superficially similar to a barbarian's rage. Domoris can shift five times per day for up to 10 rounds. During the shift, his statistics change as follows.[sblock=Domoris (shifted)]*AC* 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; +6 armor, +2 natural, +1 Dex
*hp* 82
*Immune* critical hits, stunning
*Fort* +12
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Melee +11* morphic bite (1d8+11+1 Con) or
*Melee +11* bite (1d6+11+1 Con) and +6 morphic gore (1d6+3)
*Melee* +11 bite (1d6+11+1 Con)
*Grp* +11
*Special Actions* morphic weapons
        --------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 22, Con 18
*Skills* Climb +8, Concentration +8[/sblock]*Morphic Body (Ex)* When not in his natural form or while shifting, Domoris is gains +4 Str and +4 Con.
*Morphic Immunities (Ex)* When not in his natural form or while shifting, Domoris is immune to stunning and critical hits.
*Morphic Weapons (Ex)* When not in his natural form or while shifting, Domoris can grow natural weapons as a move action, doing damage appropriate to his size. If the form already has natural weapons, it does a size larger in damage.
*Reckless Nature (Ex)* Domoris gains a +2 bonus on Initiative and Reflex saves, but a -2 penalty to Will saves.
*Spontaneous Rejuvenation (Ex)* Domoris can transform any spell into healing: Subjects within 30 ft. gain fast healing for 3 rounds equal to the level of spell expended. This fast healing does not stack with itself or other sources.
[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Druid 1* HP 10 (1d8+2) SP: 36 (4x4)
	•	Balance +2 racial, Climb +2 racial, Handle Animal +2 +2 racial, Knowledge (nature) +2 +2 class, Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +4 +2 class
	•	Abilities: Str 16 [16 (10pts)], Dex 12 [10 (2pts) +2 racial], Con 14 [14 (6pts)], Int [12 (4pts) -2 racial], Wis [16 (10pts)], Cha 6 [8 (0pts) -2 racial]
	•	Feats: Longtooth elite [RoE]
	•	Other: nature sense, spontaneous rejuvenation [PHII], shapeshift [PHII], shifter traits, shifting, wild empathy
*L2->Druid 2* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 4 (4)
	•	Handle Animal +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Survival +1
	•	Other: woodland stride
*L3->Druid 3* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 4 (4)
	•	Knowledge (nature) +1, Listen +1 +1 feat, Sense Motive +1 feat, Spot +1 +1 feat, Survival +1
	•	Feat: Shifter Instincts
	•	Other: trackless step
*L4->Druid 4* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 4 (4)
	•	Handle Animal +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Survival +1
	•	Abilities: Wis +1
	•	Other: reckless nature [RoE]
*L5->Druid 5* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 4 (4)
	•	Knowledge (nature) +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Survival +1
*L6->Druid 6* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 4 (4)
	•	Handle Animal +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Survival +1
	•	Feat: Extra Shifter Trait (beasthide)
*L7->Warshaper 1* [CompWar] HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 2 (2)
	•	Concentration +2
	•	Other: morphic immunities, morphic weapons
*L8->Warshaper 2* HP 8 (1d8+2) SP: 2 (2)
	•	Concentration +2
	•	Abilities: Wis +1
	•	Other: morphic body[/sblock][/sblock]
*Appearance and Personality*
When in humanoid form (which he tends to avoid), Domoris is a heavily tattooed and braided shifter that has obviously been on the fringes of civilization for long. His eyes have an otherworldly gaze, and his skin is quite dark for a shifter.

Dormoric can be a bit acerbic when he does talk, and he tends to cut through the bull**** when dealing with people and situations. Most "civilized" folks are too soft for him, and others of his kind too self absorbed. However, he understands safety in numbers and works with others for a common cause.

*Major abilities and Tactics*
AoE lighting spells and lots of self buffs; some healing via spontaneous rejuvenation. Focuses on shapeshifting + shifting for combat with appropriate buffs, so likes to get in the thick of it. Can also scout in his natural forms.

*Background*
Domoris grew upon near the Eldeen frontier in Breland, and part of a small community of shifters not affiliated with the greater druidic forces of that area. That, however, did not stop some over-zealous Brelish officers, who razed his village to the ground when he was a child. Forced to flee, his family found refuge with the Eldeen rangers, and the young shifter started his druidic training. 

All was not idyllic, however, as the group they had found was quite militant. Domoris was taught to hate those who defiled nature, to see everything as ruin, and to fight back against everyone. This was easily swallowed by the young, angry Domoris, and he became a terror in the Eldeen guerilla war. But after years, Domoris became tired of the effort, and after seeing his fellows kill other shifters and rangers just to forward their own agenda, he became disenchanted with the "nature uber-alles" approach of his sect. He soon left.

Disaffected, Domoris drifted away from the Reaches, but found suspicion and distrust everywhere. Thus, in the last days of the War before the Day of Mourning, the shifter boarded a boat to Xen'drik. He hoped to find a more natural life, one without complication, in the Cyclopean jungles. Hunt, eat, live. That was all he was looking for...

Peace.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep you beat me to it . I'm gonna post him anyhow .

Background:
Dra'nok is a child of violence  a victim of xen 'drik by birth.You see he is an half elf, a half dark elves his mother a member of the darkweaver tribe hurt and dying was taken by a group of human treasure seekers. over months they used her as guide an interment till she slit there throats one night and fled back to the jungle ashamed at her weakness she wondered alone after his birth his mother raised him hidden in the depths of the jungle for a while before leaving him near a group she had been fallowing.
He spent the next few years in stormreach taken in by an innkeeper as well cheap labor . At 14 he fled into the jungle and as luck would have it was found by a orc druid named Halisntrik. He took pity on this child of the jungle and trained him.Halisntik was not a loving mentor he was as hash and unforgiving as the jungle he was part of but dra'nok learned and in time became a druid in his own right..Dra'nok has spent the last few years livening in the jungle and has more then once hunted and killed people of evil intent of allowed the jungle to do so.


it does seem natural spell doesn't work with shape shift ..find that odd and doesn't make sence to me but i'll have to change that one feat other then that he's good to go.

here is his sheet
http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets/view.php?id=48374


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Did I make any mistakes?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> Did I make any mistakes?



Don't know if S@s is looking at things in that much detail yet. I don't think 'e's provided a timeline.

By my review, proposals are:
- renau1g: Human/Dwarf (?) Fighter
- Hunter In Darkness: Half-elf druid
- stonegod: Shifter druid/warshaper
- WarShrike: ?
- greenstar: Changeling Cleric 5/Cabinet Trickster 2
- WalkingDad: Half-Drow Savage Bard 6 / Ranger 2
- Mellubb: Warforged Scout Ranger 6/Horizon Walker 2
- Atanatotatos: sorcerer ?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I forgot a level so I'll fix that.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2008)

*Golgren I'Urkarun - Half-Ogre Fighter 6*

* Appearance & Personality *

Golgren is a giant himself, standing a massive 8'5" towering above most humanoids he's encountered. He is bestial looking and his yellow eyes show his remedial intellect and primitive instincts. Golgren wears his shaggy hair long and unkempt, a tangled mess of oily, stinking blackness. One of his tusks protrudes sharply from his bottom lip, constantly causing him to drool or slurp it back in. The other tusk is broken from his violent past. Scars cover much of his body, from the ritualistic torture of his father to the lash of his stablemaster

Golgren speaks little in social interactions, having very little confidence in himself as he always finds he's confused when people speak. Also, Golgren knows the stigma & prejudices his race brings with it and has grown accustomed to the scorn heaped upon him by the average person. Golgren is very protective of his companions, previously his tribesman, then his stablemates. (I know a half-ogre with confidence issues...)

* Major abilities and Tactics *

Pretty simple. Close to Melee, engage the enemy, draw their attacks.


* Background *

Golgren grew up in Drooam with his father's tribe of ogres, he never knew his mother as she'd died giving birth to him and knew only his father's brutal upbringing. As the next in line for chieftain, Golgren was constantly being drilled to be the strongest, heartless, most brutal of the young ogres. Hating his life, Golgren knew he was trapped because his father would never let him escape alive. Once the sisters of Sora Kell arrived in Droaam and his father refused to abdicate his position in their powerful tribe, Golgren saw his chance. When he knew the sisters' army was approaching, he snuck away in the night and approached the enemy offering an exchange, Golgren would provide information to them in exchange for allowing him to leave. They agreed, but once they had the info they needed the enemy overwhelmed him and placed him in chains. He was hooded for a long while after that and placed on a ship traveling for a while, seeming longer stuck in his tight cage meant for a smaller creature. 

Golgren was sold to a greedy stablemaster who licked his lips when he saw the half-ogre. He was trained in the use of many weapons and armours to prepare him for the time ahead. Golgren spent many months battling in the Red Ring and quickly grew a strong reputation as one of the most feared of the bloodbounds. This reputation worked against him though as Golgren often found himself the target of enemies sabotage and his stablemaster was forced to put him in more and more dangerous matches to keep the crowd interested. Knowing it was only a matter of time before he perished, Golgren managed to gain a meeting with his stablemaster and slew him and his guards. Grabbing what wealth he could from the dead man's belongings, including his armaments(which were kept away from him except during battles), Golgren ran off into the city. He purchased some supplies and gear for the time ahead and struck out on his own into the jungles of Xen'Drik, hoping he could finally live for himself and not under someone's shadow.


http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets/view.php?id=48408


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't know if S@s is looking at things in that much detail yet. I don't think 'e's provided a timeline.
> 
> By my review, proposals are:
> - renau1g: Dwarf (?) Fighter




If S@s doesn't think a half-ogre will fit, I'll alter to be a dwarf fighter, very similar to Golgren, with some slight modifications.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2008)

Updated my proposal Domoris: Finished equipment, tweaked the build a little (now a longtooth/beasthide shifter instead of dreamsight/beasthide; fits better with his aggressive nature). Been trying to think of possible ties to other of the new PCs (old PCs he'd just stumble upon in the jungle, or have been contacted by earlier expeditions, or spied on earlier expedition, or just being annoyed by giants); here's what I got:

- renau1g: Met out in the jungle; hunted for the poor (big) guy to keep him alive initially
- Hunter In Darkness: Common interests? Might have seen him 'hunting'.
- stonegod: Best friend in the whole world. 
- WarShrike: ?
- greenstar: Not enough BG to establish why in Xen'drik.
- WalkingDad: Met out here?
- Mellubb: Met out here, possibly on one of the 'forges wanderings.
- Atanatotatos: ?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 6, 2008)

Let's try the druidic monk, as a melee blaster with minor magical support. up to 6 attacks a round for 1d8+2d6+1 each. 

The advantage to having an armorless tank in this campaign is that the giants ability to sunder amror, weapons and shields is useless against someone like Shazzi, and thats important in a game where the party is hell and gone from a forge or market to repair or replace gear. she's 1 2nd lvl spell away from a 32-37 AC, and is not slowed down by the jungle terrain thanks to her woodland stride ability.

[sblock=Stat Block]*Shazzi Snipp* 
Level 2 Monstrous humanoid, 3 Druid, 2 monk
Thri’Kreen
Monstrous Humanoid

Hit Dice: 8+6d8+7 (51)

Speed: 40 ft.

Armor Class: 27/29-32 (+6 Dex, +4 Wis, +3 Natural, +3 Armor, +1 Delfection, +2-5 Dodge)

Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+9

Attack: Claw/Claw X4/Claw X5 +12/+10/+8 10/8/6 (1d8+1 +1d6/X2), Bite +7 (1d6 + poison/X2) 
(when using Combat Expertise)

Special Qualities: 
Jump +30
Immune to Sleep effects
Poison 1/day DC11 1d6 dex/paralysis 
Spells
Dark Vision
Woodland Stride
trackless step
Wild empathy
Fiery Fist (Use 1 stunning fist attempt for +1d6 fire dmg on all attacks for the turn) 4/day
Languages: Common, Thri”Kreen, Drow, Dwarven, Draconic

Saves: Fort +5 Ref +12 Will +10

Abilities: (base, + racial, + lvl, +enh)
Str 10 +0 (8+2)
Dex 22+6 (16+4+2)
Con 12 +1 (12) 
Int 13 +1 (14-2+1)
Wis 18 +4 (16+2)
Cha 6 -2 (10 -4)

Skills: (40 pts)
Listen 5 +5
Spot 5 +5
Survival 4+5
Hide 4+5+4
Heal 2+5
Balance 2+5
Tumble 8+5
Knowledge Arcana +1
Knowledge dungeoneering +1
Knowledge geography +1
Knowledge History +1
Knowledge Local +1
Knowledge Nature 1 +1
Knowledge Religion 1 +1

Feats:
Multi-Weapon Fighting
Weapon Finesse
Combat Expertise
Deadly Defense (when taking a -2 with CE, light weapons deal +1d6 dmg) com Scou p76
Stunning Fist (Bonus Monk 1st)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus Monk 1st)
Fiery Fist (Bonus Monk 2nd) PH2 p79
Deflect Arrows (Bonus Thri’Kreen)

Flaw: Weak Willed

Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Stuff: (27k)
Bracers of armor +3 9000
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 6000
Gloves of Dex +2 4000
Ring of Protection +1 2000
Hat of Disguise 1800
Handy Haversack 1800
Wand of CLW 750
Longbow 150
Quivers X2 20
Potions: Shield X3, Acid X5 200 
Forest cloak 1
Nunchachu X4 8
Backpack, oilX5, torchesX5, spell pouch, Silk Rope 50ft 15

1264gp

Spells: 4/3/2/0
_I'll be putting an asterisk* next to them as I cast, so you know what’s left_  

Lvl 0: Create waterX2, Detect magic, read magic
Lvl 1: Lion’s ChargeX2, Abasue's Slime
Lvl 2: Bite of the wererat, Mass Snake’s Swiftness
Lvl 3: Girallon’s Blessing, Bite of the Werewolf


[sblock=(Spell Compendium & Savage Species spells)]*Lion’s Charge* 
Evocation
Druid 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 swift action
Range: Touch
Target: touch
Duration: 1 round
Grants Pounce.

*Bite of the wererat*
Transmutation
Druid 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round/ lvl
Grants +6 enh to dex, +2 con & +3 Nat AC.

*Bite of the werewolf*
Transmutation
Druid 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: you
Duration: 1 round/ lvl
Grants +2 enh bonus to str, +4 enh to dex, con & Nat AC bite attack 1d6 +1.5 str & blindfight.

*Girallon’s Blessing*
Transmutation
Druid 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: touch
Target: touch
Duration: 10 minutes/ lvl
Grow 2 extra arms all (6) arms grow claws 1d10+str +2d4+1.5Xstr rend.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=History]Shazzi is a native to the steamy jungles of Xen’Drik, and as such her spiny and chitinous hide is a mottled mix of dark and light shades of green and brown. Her four sets of claws are overdeveloped and wickedly serrated, a testament to the killing power this apex predator can bring to bare. Her high degree of intelligence and wisdom led her to discover the divine power of the natural world, and communicating well with the druids that shared her interest. Coupled with her lightning speed, her stern yet inquisitive inner turmoil led her into the company of a sequestered monastic order that had occasional dealings with the druidic circle that she had earned a small place, and all the while it seemed like the giants were terrorizing anyone they came across. So over time the mantid warrior developed a truely love/hate relationship with the giants. She hated their actions to the core of her being, but on each occasion that she brought one down, she ate well for days. She saw how any organized group that tried to attack the giants were overrun and scattered so she made it her mission to deal with the situation as any apex predator would. 
As many adventurers as come trundling through the brush, Shazzi could not help but become curious once again about the source of these strangely attired intruders. The wonder of Stormreach was quite a site to behold, and the smells alone hooked her in an instant. Thanks to an old mangy hat she had found a while back, not a single person stared as the young cloaked woman came walking out of the jungle alone and unarmed. In the months that followed, Shazzi made quite an impression with the local administrations as an honest tracker and guide, taking many groups into the jungles of her homeland. As her magical powers increased a bit, she became quite fond of the city by the sea and the rare treasures that could be had there. So she began to learn bits and pieces of many different types of information, from the stories of beasts long forgotten to tales of far distant lands and peoples. The songs, and sounds of laughter in particular gave her great joy and so she began to take pride in her latest home while visiting her other families quite often as well.[/sblock]

A good tie in would be to have the fiendish dire apes rend the goliath and warlock to bits using their pack tactics. Then my druidic monk (who lives and hunts here) could help save the day. It would go something like: [sblock=Introduction by Blood]To the horror of the party, the apes fall onto your stoney guide with savage fury, his spear useless once they have him surrounded. Their massive fists landing deep resounding blows again and again until the thick wet sounds of pulverizing flesh overshadow the rings of the armor. At he same time  Asenfel is grabbed by two of the beasts, and each with an arm, tear the warlock in half. The battle does not look good, as Void takes a wicked blow that sends him sprawling to the ground, and the rest of the pack start closing on the quickly diminishing party. When out of the jungle comes a charging naked elf girl who leaps through the air over 30 feet and tears one of the apes to pieces with her bare hands (that move so fast, they appear to blur), and as she takes a huge bite out of its neck releases an alien shriek the likes of which none of you have ever heard. Bathed in blood she turns to the stunned apes that remain, and her hands burst into flame as she leaps again onto the next, while the party regains it's senses and presses the attack from the rear.

OR (if you want us to meet up afterward)

To the horror of the party, the apes fall onto your stoney guide with savage fury, his spear useless once they have him surrounded. Their massive fists landing deep resounding blows again and again until the thick wet sounds of pulverizing flesh overshadow the rings of the armor. At he same time  Asenfel is grabbed by two of the beasts, and each with an arm, tear the warlock in half. The battle does not look good, as Void takes a wicked blow that sends him sprawling to the ground, and the rest of the pack start closing on the diminishing party. 
After the bloody apes have been defeated, and the group has had a chance to realize that 2 of their number are gone the shock sets in. But before they can even begin to think about how in the world they can find their way without the guide, the sounds of another combat come trickling into the clearing from several hundred yards on the opposite side. Battle tired and still oozing from various gashes and dents, the diminished party moves cautiously forward to see what threat the jungles of Xen'drik could possibly have in store for them without even a moment to rest. They see a much smaller clearing in the center of which is standing a very badly wounded hill giant looking like he just finished a massive swing with his greatclub. When out of the jungle comes a charging naked elf girl who leaps through the air over 30 feet, landing on the giants chest and tears huge gaping rents into him with what appear to be her bare hands (that move so fast, they appear to blur), and after she takes a vicious bite out of its neck, sending a gout of blood 10 feet into the air and riding his falling form all the way to the ground, releases an alien shriek the likes of which none of you have ever heard. Bathed in blood she turns to the party with an utterly blank stare on her face. She crouches low as if ready to strike again, but holds a moment when she doesn't notice a hunting posture from the group. You notice that in fact her arms weren't blurring, but that she actually has four, as she stands without the slightest hint of modesty and approaches you slowly. With a strange accent she addresses you in several languages inidivually before finally adopting the common tongue. "Are you from the city by the sea? It is sometimes my home." Something is wrong with her mouth as it doesn't quite seem to conform to the words she is speaking. She has strange deep grooves in her skin. And her stride, while completely fluid and the very definition of grace, is just abit off for someone of her proportions. "Are you hungry? There is more than enough to share. I could not eat more than half of this before it rots."[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> - renau1g: Met out in the jungle; hunted for the poor (big) guy to keep him alive initially




I like it... a lot. It would fit well with Golgren, as he's probably not going to be able to last too long on his own. Also, the more feral nature of the shifter would probably put him more at ease. A good relationship, Domoris keeps them fed and Golgren would help protect him if trouble came up.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 6, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Enaros, Elven Fighter/Ranger]
Name: Enaros
Race: Valenar Elf
Gender: Male
Class: Fighter/Ranger
Level: 4/4
Alignment: Neutral

HP: 56
AC: 18, Touch: 14, Flat: 14. (+4 bonus vs AoO provoked by using a bow)
BAB: +8
Size: Medium
Speed: 30'/Fly 60'
Init: +8
Perceptions: Listen 11 / Spot 18 (+2 vs Giants)
Armor Check Penalty: -1
Loads: Light 0-100, Medium 101-200, Heavy 201-300, Over Head 300, Off Ground 600, Push/Drag 1500.
Current Load: 30 lbs

Str: 18 (10 pts, +2 Lvls 4 and 8)
Dex: 18 (10 pts, +2 Racial)
Con: 10 (4 pts, -2 Racial)
Int: 14 (6 pts)
Wis: 10 (2 pts)
Cha: 8 (0 pts)

Saves
Fort: +8, Refl: +9, Will: +2.

Skills
Ranks: (2 (Fighter) +2 (Int) x4 lvls) = 16 (12 spent cross class at .5 each)
Ranks: (6 (Ranger) +2 (Int) x7 (Lvl 1 +3 lvls) = 56
Appraise.....................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Int)
Balance......................+4 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Bluff..........................-1 [+1] (0 Ranks, -1 Cha) [+2 vs Giants]
Climb.........................+3 (0 Ranks, +4 Str, -1 ACP)
Concentration.............+0 (0 Ranks)
Craft (Flething)...........+13 (9 Ranks, +2 Int, +2 Mwk Tools)
Diplomacy...................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Disguise......................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Escape Artist...............+3 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
Forgery......................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information.......-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Heal..........................+2 (0 Ranks, +2 Belt)
Hide..........................+11 (8 Ranks, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
Intimidate..................-1 (0 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Jump.........................+3 (0 Ranks, +4 Str, -1 ACP)
Knowledge (Geography).+8 (6 Ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Nature)......+10 (6 Ranks, +2 Int, +2 Synergy)
Listen........................+11 [+13] (9 Ranks, +2 Racial) [+2 vs Giants]
Move Silently..............+9 (6 Ranks, +4 Dex, -1 ACP)
Ride...........................+4 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Search.......................+4 (0 Ranks, +2 Int, +2 Racial)
Sense Motive..............+0 [+2] (0 Ranks) [+2 vs Giants]
Spot..........................+18 [+20] (11 Ranks, +2 Racial, +5 Armor) [+2 vs Giants]
Survival......................+11 [+13] (11 Ranks) [+2 vs Giants]
Swim.........................+? (0 Ranks, +4 Str, -1 ACP)
Use Rope....................+4 (0 Ranks, +4 Dex)

Racial Abilities
Racial Traits: +2 Dex, -2 Con.
Size: Medium
Speed: 30'
+2 Racial Bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot Checks
Low Light Vision
Immunity to Sleep 
+2 saves vs Enchantment spells and effects

*Class Granted Abilities*
Favored Enemy: Giant
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style: Archery
-Rapid Shot
Endurance
Animal Companion
-Eagle

*Feats*
Point Blank Shot
Defensive Archery
Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow
Precise Shot
Improved Initiative
Weapon Specialization: Composite Longbow

*Languages Known*
Common
Elven
Giant
Hobgoblin

Melee Attack Bonus: +12 (+8 BAB, +4 Str)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +12 (+8 BAB, +4 Dex)

*Attacks*
Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow of Giantbane +1 (To Hit: +14/+9, Damage: 1d8+7, Crit: 20 x3, Range Increment: 110', Rapid Shot: +12/+12/+7)

Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow of Giantbane +1 *vs. Giants* (To Hit: +16/+11, Damage: 1d8+11+2d6, Crit: 20 x3, Range Increment 110', Rapid Shot: +14/+14/+9)


*Gear*
*Mighty (+4) Composite Longbow of Giantbane +1* 8,800 gp, 3 lbs.
[Becomes a +3 weapon and adds 2d6 extra damage to Giant types.]

*Hawkfeather Armor* 12,175 gp, 20 lbs.
[Base Item: Studded Leather +1]
[Continuous +5 Competence Bonus to Spot]
[1/Day can activate Armor to grant a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Charisma for 9 minutes]
[3/Day (Swift Action) Cause Armor to Sprout Wings, Gaining Fly 60' for 5 Rounds]

*Piercer Cloak* 900 gp, 0 lbs
[Contains 3 charges that are renewed each day at dawn]
[Activation Swift (Mental)]
[When activated, all attacks you make this round from higher ground inflict an additional 1d6 damage]
[If you charge from above at least 10 feet, the additional damage increases to 2d6]

*Quiver of Ehlona* 1,800 gp, 2 lbs.
[Smallest pocket can hold up to 60 arrows or arrow-sized items]
[Medium pocket can hold up to 18 javelin or javelin-sized items]
[Large pocket can hold up to 6 bows, spears, or staves]
[Never weighs more than 2 lbs]

*Healing Belt* 750gp, 1 lb.
[Continuous +2 Competence Bonus to Heal]
[Contains 3 charges that renew themselves at dawn of each day]
[Can spend charges to heal self or harm undead]
[1 charge heals/harms 2d8 damage]
[2 charges heals/harms 4d8 damage]
[3 charges heals/harms 6d8 damage]
[Activation is a standard action (Command)]

*Heward's Handy Haversack* 2,000 gp, 5 lbs
[2 side pockets can hold 2 cubic feet or 20 lbs each]
[Large central portion holds 8 cubic feet or 80 lbs]
[Never weighs more than 5 lbs]
[Retrieving an item is a move action that doesn't provoke AoO]

Rations x10 5 gp, 10 lbs
50' Rope, Silk 10gp, 5 lbs
Grappling Hook 1gp, 4 lbs
Masterwork Artisan's Tools 55 gp, 5 lbs
Waterskin 1 gp 4 lbs
Whetstone 2 cp 1 lbs
Dagger 2 gp, 1 lb
60 Arrows 3 gp, 9 lbs (in quiver)
Arrowheads and feathers for 200 arrows (say full price, half weight.) 10 gp, 15 lbs

*Potion of Enlarge Person* 250 gp, 0 lbs
*Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4* 200 gp, 0 lbs

Remaining funds: 37 gp, 9 sp, 8 cp.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Background]
Enaros prowls the jungles of Xendrik, following the example set by his Patron Ancestor, Ralistar "Tyrantbane", reliving his valliant struggle against the Giant clans that once enslaved the Elven race. Xendrik was the birthplace of the Elves and their rightful homeland. When they freed themselve from the Giants, they sailed off to other lands, but their hardships and their hatred of the Giants were never forgotten. The Valenar, unlike the other factions of Elven society, refuse to turn their backs on the Giants of Xendrik. Their race were slaves once, therefore they must be ever vigillant lest history repeat itself. For many Valenar, Xendrik is a proving grounds for their valor and the skilled warriors can gain great personnal glory by killing their ancient enemy. Enaros, member of a select warband specificly trained for battling the Giants, has volunteered to test himself there. His one regret: he could not bring his beloved steed, Thunder, with him. The jungles of Xendrik are no place for horses.

[/SBLOCK]

Haven't listed stats for animal companion. It will never attack, no matter what. It's purely a scout.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to stonegod for tallying up the submissions so far.

@renau1q: I can't access your mythweavers page for some reason, although I could see hunter-in-darkness' page.  

@hunter-in-darkness: your hp are a tad high for an 8th level druid with a 14 con.  (using max at first level then 3/4 thereafter)

@walkingdad: a 1/2 drow would need a good backstory -- the drow of Xen'drik are highly xenophobic, plus they don't get along with other tribes too well.

The group is currently in the middle of a combat, so I'm hoping to get the characters inserted and the old ones surgically removed after the combat, so I'm thinking the selection will be later this week.  

Obviously, the fluff portion of what you are doing in Xen'drik is of the highest import, as well as why you would want to throw in with the current group (and the other new PC).  The title of the adventure prominently figures giants, but at the same time, you aren't necessarily required to be a huge giant hater.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe Ki was near and found the group fighting something? But I don't know what she would be doing there.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 6, 2008)

I purposely made Leaf's background/personality one that works well with others and easy to fit in a group walking around in a jungle.  If it makes it easier I am absolutely willing to already be paired with the other PC.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 6, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Thanks to stonegod for tallying up the submissions so far.
> 
> @renau1q: I can't access your mythweavers page for some reason, although I could see hunter-in-darkness' page.
> 
> ...





He prob dont have it set for public viewing.


opps on the hp seems like I changed the wrong sheet . have them at a more normal 66 now

as for why he is there it is his home.He would very easily throw in with the pc's to help stop  anyone from from hurting folks he finds to be innocent. he dislikes abusive people and kidnappers.And on a real level wants contact with people .


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @walkingdad: a 1/2 drow would need a good backstory -- the drow of Xen'drik are highly xenophobic, plus they don't get along with other tribes too well.




Hate the +2 level adjustment of true drow. *Perhaps some kind of curse that reduces his power to half-drow level?* Could be on a quest to get ridden of that curse.

*What about a goliath barbarian 1 / fighter 6.*
The goliaths of Eberron are described in the Player' Guide to E.

Or: *Changeling Illusionist/Transmutator 8*
Searching X for the lost magics of the giants.

Feats:
Bonus: scribe scroll
1. racial emulation
3. extend spell
6. Improved familiar
[sblock=Image (the right one)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've added 2 possible intros for my character to the group to my submission post.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2008)

Hunter In Darkness said:
			
		

> He prob dont have it set for public viewing.
> 
> .




Changed. Thanks, first time using that site.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 7, 2008)

yw man always happy to help.I need to clean mine up on there just havent had time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2008)

So far...I know who my favorites are...and I am not telling.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> So far...I know who my favorites are...and I am not telling.



its the chicken... the giant chicken!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2008)

Added an image to Domoris; this image from RoE fit:


----------



## greenstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a reason for Ki to be around. She needed money and joined a party that was looking for giant artifacts. Then they were attacked by something but Ki was away from the group getting something for dinner and found them all dead. Now she's lost in Xen'drik.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a pic for Shazzi (in true form) from Expanded psionics, but am not sure how to put it up.

I'll try to draw something up for her standard Illusory appearance from the intro, if selected. Or is my submission not even in contention?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

Mystirious *Human Hexblade*

str  14  6
dex  16  8 +1 level
con  14  6
int  12  4
wis   8  0
cha  16  8 +1 level

human bonus daunting presence (LM)
1. power attack
3. practised spellcaster (CD)
Hexblade Bonus combat casting
6. frightful presence (draco)

Skills
Bluff 9
Concentration 5
Diplomacy 9
Intimidate 9
know arc 5
spellcraft 5

Skill Tricks (Never outnumbered) 2

Spells known
1 (4)- Backbiter, Distract Assailant, Entropic Shield, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter
2 (2)- glitterdust, whirling blade


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 8, 2008)

edit


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd like to make a decision on Thursday of this week, so if you have any more additions to make to your entry (background/story/ties to Xen'drik) please do so by then.

That being said, if your character is not selected at this point, I would hope that you would consider placing them in a new RG thread I am going to make for alternates to both Team Black and Team Gold, as this campaign has the potential to be quite the meat grinder.


----------



## Graf (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd like to toss my hat into the ring, I assume that if I get something up by thursday there will be a chance it'll be considered?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> I'd like to toss my hat into the ring, I assume that if I get something up by thursday there will be a chance it'll be considered?




Yes.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Apr 8, 2008)

OK cleaned up Dra'nok's sheet as well as replaces natural spell[which for some reason does not work with shapshift] with Improved natural attack.Also added and cleaned up his background. His sheet is here .Dra'nok


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasquatch, do you want me to post equipment now or wait until you make your  selections?


----------



## Graf (Apr 8, 2008)

cool. Should characters be optimized?
would something like a dragonmarked heir be too weak?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 8, 2008)

Edited equipment and backround and gave Ki better stuff.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 8, 2008)

I upgated Leaf with his background and equipment.  Please let me know if there are any problems.  

BTW, I gave him a Quiver of Endless Arows, I will use the restrictions post in LEB,  (Regular arrows not masterwork).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> cool. Should characters be optimized?
> would something like a dragonmarked heir be too weak?





Characters should be optimized for the story and persona you are attempting to portray.  Min/Max'ing is not required or wanted -- more important is the ability to breath life into your PC and become involved in the campaign.

My aim is to make, as much as possible, an immersive world in which the PC's are free to explore and do what they want.  My goal is not purely to be hack-and-slash with no character development.  (Although G1-G3 is definitely old school with respect to providing hack-and-slash opportunities)

So, in a nutshell, no.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 8, 2008)

So are psionics allowed or not? I noticed the githzerai monk has Inertial armor (A psionic power). 

Are you using the optional rule from the MIC about the standard enhancements not costing extra for doubling up abilities on items, because I noticed that the monk also has both an amulet and a periapt which take up the same slot? 

Not trying to be a stickler, just wondering if I can use these rule variations as well.

Would the single domain option for druids from UA be allowed? (allows a druid to take a single domain from this list: air, earth, fire, water, plant, animal or sun). It's only 2 extra basic spells.

Whats the name of the divine version of the pearl of power from MIC?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the divine version of the pearl of power from MIC?






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Pearl of Power
> This seemingly normal pearl of average size and luster is a potent aid to all spellcasters who prepare spells (clerics, druids, rangers, paladins, and wizards). Once per day on command, a pearl of power enables the possessor to recall any one spell that she had prepared and then cast




It appears that the divine version is also named a Pearl of Power. Hope that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 8, 2008)

oh hehe duh, been a while since I've palyed higher than 1st lvl casters ;p thx ren


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> So are psionics allowed or not? I noticed the githzerai monk has Inertial armor (A psionic power).
> 
> Are you using the optional rule from the MIC about the standard enhancements not costing extra for doubling up abilities on items, because I noticed that the monk also has both an amulet and a periapt which take up the same slot?
> 
> ...




The inertial armor on the gith was allowed as a racial feature (playing it like the deep gnome's automatic +4 dodge modifier....)

  As far as the monk's amulet and periapt, I need to look into that, as I must have overlooked that item -- it was not intended.    

Now, I must go find Strahd and shake him like a British Nanny.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2008)

> As far as the monk's amulet and periapt, I need to look into that, as I must have overlooked that item -- it was not intended.




In the MIC, there is the section about adding bonuses to existing items.  The amulet/periapt could be one of those.  It costs the same as buying the items seperately.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> In the MIC, there is the section about adding bonuses to existing items.  The amulet/periapt could be one of those.  It costs the same as buying the items seperately.




And here I just finished reading page 234 in the MIC.  So, basically, Strahd just needs to combine them into one item that occupies his throat slot.  Same price in the end according to the RAW.

Drat.  I don't get to invoke the DM Lightning Bolt from the sky on the poor Gith.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2008)

Awwww..... and here I was hoping for a show...


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 9, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but S@s, you never answered whether or not I could have a monkey for an animal companion.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 9, 2008)

And while we are asking about animal companions, I don't think many normal animals would willingly travel with a carnivorous predator like Shazzi. I checked crystalkeep for variants without one but there arent any. Would something like a phase wasp or ether scarab work? or maybe use the insectoid companion feat list from eberron children of winter? I like the animal spirit variant from the races of eberron but it's only for shifters. Any of those options sound like a winner for the ninja bug with a heart of gold?


----------



## Graf (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hudrinoph "Hudder" d'Kundarak*

Hudrinoph "Hudder" d'Kundarak

[sblock=Background]
A daring legend, at least in his own mind, Hudder Kundarak is an enthusiastic if intemperate explorer of Xen'drik. Born to a clan whose proud (some would say excessively proud) tradition of craftsmanship has been matched with equally poor business sense. 

At least until the current generation that is. While Hudder, renowned within the house as a dashing, likable figure (with a powerful dragonmark), has a higher profile, the astute have noted that his brother Randorph, a cunning thinker, deft politician and gifted (some might say merciless) businessman is the real reason for the clan's revived standing. 
This reversal was underlined by Hudder's engagement to a daughter of a renowned and powerful sub-house within Kundarak.It's to be an auspicious wedding, arranged by Hudder's cunning brother as a way to leverage Hudder's unexpectedly powerful dragonmark to elevate their respected but impoverished family back to the upper echelons of Kundarak society. 
At least it was supposed to be auspicious when the engagement was announced 10 years ago.

Observers have noted that, even among the dwarves, a ten year engagement is a touch on the long side. Rumors of his bride's family's growing impatience are widespread. Of course, Hudder's constant exploits raise the profile of the House and are difficult to overtly criticize.
In an attempt to encourage the young noble to set a date his house recently unilaterally cut off funding for his self-funded exploits and his father arranged to have his beloved ax entrusted with diligent cousin (also distantly related to his fiancée's family).

Hudder was about to cave when he heard that his "old exploring buddy",  Barrak was "killed by some sorta craven attack" . As a "matter of honor", he, was going to have to go "avenge tah fellow (Host keep and preserve his soul)". "And furthermore it involves giants! Everyone knows Marshers don't know a thing about giants, it's turn' ta slaughter sure as snow's white. Barak was a good fellow, truth be told there's a bit of a debt of honor 'tween us. Shouda put it right afor he got bushwacked an' sent tah Dolor. Anyway Marshers'd be no good 'gainst giants. A dwarf *needs* tah get involved." Owing to the "essential nature" of Hudder's participation he was "compelled by his honor" to put off the wedding "jus' one more time".[/sblock]


[sblock=Appearance]
The dwarf standing in front of you looks regal. Despite being weighed down with an impressive amount of gear he moves efficiently and with rapidity. You have the impression of wealth, his armor is exquisitely filigreed, a massive shield emblazoned with a Manticore jockeys on his back with a jet black axe that seems to be blown from black glass. Even his boots are covered with ornate steel tips. His brown beard is held together by several simple loops of black glass. The small pair of arm-less spectacles on his face give him a slightly scholarly look.[/sblock]

[sblock="typical" Hudderisms]
"I don't stand on ceremony. Jus' call me Hudder!"
"You see this Kundarak mark on the shield laddy? I don't be need'n any more coin. Yeh keep all the gold yeh be finding."
"You think this is a sticky situation? Ha! Why I should tell you about the time I was ambushed by dark skinned elves in Xen'drik wit' nuth'n but me boots on!"

"Marriage, of course, wonderful thing. Why me brother's arranged something nice with a very special girl. Naw, haven't met her, it's not how it works really. Of course I'll schedule the wedding soon, but I can't get married while I've got this debt ta Barrak on me shoulders. Gotta clear that up you see. Straighten out the business. Be getting married just as soon as that's taken care of. Looking forward to it. Really. Settling down. Ready to put my boots up. Jus' as soon as we send these giants packing, find tah fellow that done in good ol' Barrak, an' deal you know, with any other sorta important type problems that might require dealing with."[/sblock]

Hudrinoph "Hudder" d'Kundarak  (CL 8)
[sblock=Stat Block]Dwarf Rogue 2/ Fighter 2/ Dragonmarked Heir 4 Chaoticish Good
*Init *+4; *Senses *Darkvision 60', Spot +6, Listen +3, Search +15
Languages Common (sort of), Dwarf
************************************************************
*AC *25 (armor10/shield4/dex0/ring1); touch: 11 ; flat-footed: 25
*hp *85 (8 HD)
*DR *5/magic (or 10/magic & piercing) Mark of Recovery (heal hp<1) *Stability *(+4 vs. bull rush or tripping)
*Fort *+12 [+15 vs. poison/spells] (con4/class0.3.4/cloak1) *Ref *+8 [+10 spells] _[Evasion]_ (dex0/class3.0.4/cloak1) *Will *+4 [+6 vs spells] (wis1/class0.0.4/cloak1)
******************************************************************
*Speed *30 ft (6 squares; even in heavy armor)
*Attack Melee* _+1 Dwarven Waraxe_ +11/+6 1d10+11 (x3)
Attack Melee w/o Power Attack _+1 Dwarven Waraxe_ +13/+8 1d10+7 (x3)​*Attack Ranged* Throwing Axe +7 1d6+6
*Base Attack* +6 *Grapple *+12 (+16 vs trip/bull rush)
*Attack Options* Cleave, sneak attack +1d6
*Dragonmarked (CL 14)*
        Least _firetrap _2/day    _misdirection _1/day
        Lesser _glyph of warding_ 1/day    _nondetection _1/day
        Greater _greater glyph of warding_ 1/day​*Combat Gear* Nothing; a Kundarak don't need no fancy tricks!
*Action Points* 11 (w/ +2 PrC)
****************************** ************************************
*Attributes *Str 22 (20*+2**) Dex 10 Con 18 Int 9 Wis 9 Cha 10
* received both improvements for level
** Gauntlets of Ogre Power
*SQ *Dwarf qualities, Additional Action Points (normal max +2 ), +4 on Charisma Checks vs. House members, Trapfinding
*Feats *Cleave_b_, Favored in House, Greater Dragonmark_b_, Least Dragonmark, Lesser Dragonmark_b_, Mark of Recovery, Protective Dragonmark, Power Attack_b_,
*Skills *Balance +4 Climb +10 Diplomacy +4 Escape Artist -5 Hide +0 Jump +15* Knowledge (History) + 1 Knowledge (Nobility) +3 Listen +3 Search +14** Sense Motive -1 Spot +6 Swim 6-(a lot)
[sblock=Skills detail]Balance +4 (4.0.0), Bluff +4 (0.0.4), Climb +4/+6/-5 (4.0.0),
Diplomacy +4 (0.0.4), Escape Artist -5/+1 (-), Hide +1 (-), Jump +9/15 (4.0.0), Knowledge
(History) + 1 (2.0.0), Knowledge (Nobility) + 4 (0.0.4), Listen +3 (4.0.0),
Search +14** (7.0.0), Sense Motive -1 (-), Spot +6 (7.0.0), Swim +0/6 (-),
* +5 for boots; ** +5 pinez and +2 dragonmark[/sblock]
*Possessions *_Fullplate +2 (+10 armor; max dex +2, check-5), Hvy Steel Shield +2 (+4 Shield, check -1), *Keen Dwarven Waraxe of Deadly Precision +2, Dwarven Waraxe +1, Ring of Protection +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, Boots of Springing and Striding, Gauntlets of Ogre Power, Pinez of Minute Seeing_ (same as Goggles of Minute Seeing), _Armbands of Might_, 3 hand axes (belt), Daggers x2 (each boot), two sacks

[sblock=The Keen Dwarven Waraxe of Deadly Precision +2]Hudder's axe is an example of the fine black-glass craftsmanship of his father's house and it is one of his (small) clan's most prized possession. Other than it's unique appearance it behaves as if it were made of steel. *This item will not enter play, it is in possession of his cousin (in Sharn) and acting as collateral for Hudder's upcoming wedding.*
Of course Hudder is going to set a date for that wedding. Just as soon as he deals with all the pressing important, that is to say very important, matters o' honor.
The other axe is also jet black glass that acts as steel (i.e just a cosmetic change).[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Build Details]
Hit points 6 (Rog1) + 15 (Fight1&2) + 4 (Rog2) + 28 (DMH1-4) + 32(con)

[sblock=Magic Item Math]
Ax +1 25
armor +2 4k
shield +2 4k,
ring of prot +1 2k
cloak of resist +1 1k
Boots of Springing and Striding (+10 speed +5 jump) 5.5k
Gauntlets of Ogre Power 2k
Goggles of Minute Seeing 1.25k
Armbands of Might (+2 damage if at least -2 pwr attck) 4.1k
  25,875 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Points spent per Level]
*Progression:* Rog 1/ Fighter 2/ Rog 1/ Dragonmarked Heir  4

Rogue 1: 4 ranks in Balance, Climb, Jump, Listen, Spot, Search; 2 ranks in Know (hist)
Fighter 1&2: Intimidate 2
Rogue 2: Spot +3, Search +3, Listen +1
DM Heir 1-4: 4 ranks in bluff, diplo, know (noble)
DM Heir 5: +1 rank in bluff, diplo, know (noble)[/sblock]


[sblock=Class and Effect Breakdown]
CL Class and Effect
1-2  Fighter 2 bab +2, fort +3; Bonus Feats: Power Attack, Cleave
3-4  Rog 2 bab +1, ref +3, sneak attack +1d6, evasion, trapfinding
5-8  DmH 4d8 hd; bab +3, all saves +3, +4 to charisma checks vs same house members, +1 Least Mark use,
       Bonus Feat: Lesser Mark, +1 Lesser Markus , Bonus Feat: Greater Mark,
       Dragonmark Caster Level 14th
9     DmH 1d8 hd; +1 to charisma checks vs same house members, +1 Greater Mark use
       Dragonmark Caster Level 15th
[/sblock]


[sblock=Feat Progression (doesn't include dragonmark feats from DHM class, see above)]
1st: Least Dragonmark (+2 search)
2nd: Power Attack (Bonus:Fighter)
3rd: Favored in House
        Cleave (Bonus: Fighter)
4th: Str +1
6th: Protective Mark (DR 5/magic, or 10 magic/piercing for 1 rnd with action pt)
8th: Str +1
9th: Mark of Recovery (expend use of dragonmark to heal if knocked to 0 hp or below)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Comments and Questions]
If the terrible dwarven accent needs to go it needs to go. 

I actually blocked out his next level, assuming he makes it that far.(was I confused? yes, yes I was).
Is there a Knowledge (Xen'drik)? If so it would probably make more sense than knowledge nobility. But nobility makes a lot of sense too. Of course, Hudders skill checks are so low that it's completely academic. 
In my ideal world Hudder's charisma would be 13 or so. But I just can't afford it. I would suggest his "likability" is sort of like "liking someone" but "not liking being in the room with them for too long". I kind of see it as a "feature" but I suppose it could be a "bug".
Since the Mark of Protection is in Dragonmarked (an Eberron book) I assume it's kosher. I like that dragonmarked set up some sub-systems for people with dragonmarks to do more than have some relatively useless spells per day. Let me know if it's not cool though.
 Likewise I'd like to take Mark of Recovery (also from Dragonmarked) if we make it to 9th level.

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 10, 2008)

Character finalized.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

@Melubb re:Monkey animal companions - sure.  At your level though, you could have an ape instead.

@Vertexx: I don't have any of the books that would contain such creatures.  As long as they are properly stat'ed out on a character sheet and pass the 'sniff' test that they aren't broken, I don't see any reason to exclude something.


@Everyone else:

Thanks for your interest!  Tomorrow is the day when the decisions are announced.   Again, if you are not chosen, I hope you will accept being an alternate!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2008)

Look forward to it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 10, 2008)

Both the phase wasp and ether scarab are from the MMII. 

*Phasp Wasp* p.168 MMII, is a tiny wasp (18 inch body) who's physical attack does no dmg (sting 1d4-4) 2 base HD and 17 AC, but it has 2 special abilities. It can See Invisible at will, and once every 1d4 rounds it can shoot  magic missles (3rd caster lvl or 2 missles) against a physical or ethereal opponents. With a fly speed of 60 (perfect) and no threat range. So it would be a tiny flying magic blaster. 

*Ether Scarab* p.94 MMII, is a tiny beetle sometimes lives on the prime but mostly in the ethereal plane. It has a very small bite attack (bite 1d3-1 wounding), it can also tear a 2-way portal into the ethereal plane with it's mandibles as a standard action (that lasts 1d4+1 rounds). It doesn't get around very well spd 10ft but it can be carried no problem. Would be a completely utilitarian travel companion.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey S@s I could only have an ape if I were full ranger.  Because my effective druid level is only 3 right now.  Besises I think a monkey is cooler.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

I would like to become an alternate. I don't have the time now to flesh out my submissions.

Happy gaming and I'm looking forward to the next time your group needs an alternate.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 10, 2008)

OK, todays is the day.  Good Luck all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

*Selections Made!*

Again, I can't stress how thankful I am for your interest in the game!  There were a lot of great submissions, so the final choices were difficult.

That being said -- Welcome aboard to:

*Graf's --  Hudrinoph "Hudder" d'Kundarak
stonegod's -- Domoris​*
Please check into the OOC thread and post your PC's in the Team Gold RG.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks!

Will there be a place for the others to put their alts for the interim?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is the thread for the alternate RG for those who are still interested:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4157367#post4157367


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks. Hopefully a spot opens up... Go Giants


----------



## greenstar (Apr 10, 2008)

If something happens to Davan I'll take his spot.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow after taking a look at the average AC of any given party member, you're going to need many alternates once your teams get to the giants (weakest one, A.K.A. hill has +16 to hit). Shazzi has been posted to the alternates RG.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2008)

It's not easy getting ACs that high at level 8.

Hopefully we can level and get some more loot before we start dying too often.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2008)

The gauntlet has been thrown down!!!!!!!!    

Should we start a pool on who is the next to die?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

So, an afflicted human werewolf barbarian 3/animal 2/fist of the forest 1 [Complete Champion] with a monk's belt and bracers of armor +3 can have an AC 25 in human form and AC 31 in Hybrid/Animal form.  Unarmed damage is 1d10+3, and a bite of 1d6+1 excluding raging and feral trancing for okay damage as well (note, in rage, AC is 33 and in a raging feral trance, AC is 35). At ninth level, when this build takes warshaper, thats another +2 AC from Con.

I think I know who trained Domoris. 

[sblock=Rough Build for Posterity]L1 -> Barbarian 1 [HP: 15 (12+3), SP: (4x4+1x4-1x4)]
Str 14, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 8
Handle Animal +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +4
Power Attack, Great Fortitude  
Fast Movement, Rage 1/d
L2 -> Animal 1 [HP: 11 (6+5), SP: 1]
Str +2, Dex +4, Con +4 [Animal/Hybrid only], Wis +2
Survival +1
Track *, Weapon Focus (bite), Iron Will 
Natural Armor +2; Natural Armor +4 in Hybrid/Animal form; DR 5/silver
L3 -> Animal 2 [HP: 11 (6+5), SP: 1]
Survival +1
L4 -> Lycanthrope LA +1
L5 -> Lycanthrope LA +2
L6 -> Barbarian 2 [HP: 12 (9+3), SP: (4+1-1)]
Control Shape +3, Survival +1
Uncanny Dodge
L7 -> Barbarian 3 [HP: 12 (9+3), SP: (4+1-1)]
Control Shape +3, Survival +1
Improved Unarmed Strike
Trap Sense +1
L8 -> Fist of the Forest 1 [HP: 10 (7+3), SP: (2+1-1)]
Control Shape +2
Con +1
Add Con to AC, feral trance

Monk's Belt for +3 Wis, +1 Monk's AC
Bracers of Armor +3
Still leaves 5k.

AC in Human form: +3 Dex, +3 Con, +3 Wis, +1 Monk, +2 Natural, +3 armor: 25
AC in Hybrid form: +5 Dex, +5 Con, +3 Wis, +1 Monk, +4 Natural: 31[/sblock]*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, the winner in AC that I've come up w/ using the Core MM is a Were-Deinonychus with the monk's belt and bracer's of AC 3 for a grand total 36 AC (that's with a buckler as well). Hit that, giant!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 24, 2008)

BTW, just wanted to thank those of you who posted your PC's in the alternates section.

For those of you who would be interested in the game in the future, feel free to post a PC in the Alternate RG thread.

Obviously, it is not a first come/first served situation --- backstory and party fit will play a large part in any PC insertion.

So, if you have a penchant for a skill monkey, divine or arcane caster, or just something completely off the wall, feel free to write something up and post it.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Checking in from the lovely and still-intact (for the moment anyway- I have a feeling that may change rather quickly once we hit giants) Team Black.  I've been working on some ideas for a back-up character, and I figured I ought to start asking questions now.  You know, just in case...

Mostly, I want to ask about things that come from sourcebooks that aren't either specifically approved up front, but also haven't been specifically disallowed either.  I presume that such things are on a case-by-case basis, so I wanted to inquire about a few, in the interest of thinning the herd a bit.  The creative tinkering gives me something to do at work, when I can't actually post or check anything.

So, here goes: 
1. PHB II: some feats and/or spells, and the Sorceror variant (metamagic specialist)

2. Spell Compendium: Um, well, some spells...  My arcane caster idea is a sound/force sorceror, and both those spell types are strongly represented.

3. Dragonmarked: some of the feats, and the Blade of Orien PrC (or the first few levels anyway, on a ranger/rogue base).

That ought to give me some room to tinker- and Ipshivi, while she doesn't deal lots of damage, is fairly survivable.  I hope...


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it alright if we have multiple characters in the alt RG?  Also, do you want o see then here before we post them there?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, the winner in AC that I've come up w/ using the Core MM is a Were-Deinonychus with the monk's belt and bracer's of AC 3 for a grand total 36 AC (that's with a buckler as well). Hit that, giant!




You're not even _trying_.

@Melubb: Feel free to post your PC-in-progress at the alternate RG

@pathfinderq1: More than 1 pc is ok.  Obviously, if the divine caster of a group is killed, most likely will need to be replaced with someone who could pick up the slack in that department.   The same goes for any PC death -- would look for a replacement that would balance out the party once again.

@All: I have gotten the Tome of Battle, so Crusaders and Swordsages are fair game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2008)

What about warblades?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> You're not even _trying_.



well, I'm constrained by 8th level and the desire to be a druid-warshaper.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @All: I have gotten the Tome of Battle, so Crusaders and Swordsages are fair game.




Oh baby now I can change Shazzi back to the Ranger2/crusader2/swordsage1 she orginally was  with the ability to heal up to 40 dmg a round. divided amongst anyone within 30ft!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Oh baby now I can change Shazzi back to the swordsage/crusader she orginally was  with the ability to heal up to 20 dmg a round. to anyone in the party!



Made my last 3.x planned purchase, so no ToB or ToM for me.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a few general Questions about life in Xen'drik: (open to anyone)

If you can't charge over difficult terrain, then why do jungle cats and dinosaurs have the "pounce" ability, which only works with a charge? And most also have a rake that is usable with the pounce. Is this just a big game flaw to make these critters seem worse than they are, or am I missing something? 

Do creatures whos natural habitat is difficult terrain (ie: jungle or mountaintops) just ignore the terrain penalties and act normally? Shouldn't they have some kind of feat like "Terrain Naturalization" that allows them to act normally in their native environment.


----------



## Mellubb (May 4, 2008)

Hey Sas,
Will you allow the Mindbender PrC from Complete Arcane?


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 14, 2008)

I added a Meat Shield/Brick to my entry in the alt gallery.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2008)

Updated the first post with the specifics on cleric/healer recruitment.


----------



## greenstar (May 19, 2008)

Remember my cleric? It was a changeling cleric of the Traveler/Cabinet Trickster. Where is this alternate RG thread?


----------



## greenstar (May 20, 2008)

Added character to alternate RG.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2008)

I'll try to put something together by tomorrow if that's ok s@s?


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2008)

@renau1q: No problem.  Take your time.  I don't envision adding the character soon, unless it makes more sense to add it in the jungle.

[sblock=prospective applicants (current players do not read please)]
Feel free to even explore a drow character if you so desire, as a backstory could be arranged/tailored.  The LA+2 is a bit of a hit, but survivable.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2008)

While I've got a cleric/fighter in development as a back-up, I'm going to stay over on Team Black where it is nice and safe.  So far...

Good luck!


----------



## Graf (May 21, 2008)

Wait? Nobody's died in Team Black yet?

Not... that we've lost anyone...
_sound of dwarf pushing small mound of bodies into underbrush_

Nope... Team Gold is very safe....


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2008)

Team Black came close once so far......   

@Greenstar: IIRC the cabinet trickster does not allow divine caster progression -- which may make things hard on the group in the sense of the increasing wallop that giants pack -- what type of advancement are you thinking?  Also, I'm trying to think of what a changeling would be doing in the jungles of Xen'drik, so I would be interested in seeing a backstory.


----------



## greenstar (May 21, 2008)

Ki is in the jungle because she volunteered to join a Morgrave Expedition looking for giant artifacts for some excitement. In her natural form so it wouldn't hurt her elf cleric Risaela identity. She told everyone Risaela was visiting her sick father in Breland. The expedition was in the jungle and they were all killed by something while she was getting food. She's lost in the jungle now. I could get rid of a level of the Cabinet Trickster class and give her another level of cleric.


----------



## greenstar (May 21, 2008)

I could also keep advancing her as a cleric if she gains a new level.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Wait? Nobody's died in Team Black yet?




I won't say "nobody", but I will say "not me".  More carnage looks likes it is coming our way right soon though, and it doesn't hurt to be prepared.


----------



## Graf (May 22, 2008)

To cut down on the "meeting in the jungle weirdness" the person could be someone (*cough* everyone's favorite talkaholic *cough*) knows...

Speaking o' clerics I heard talk back 'n Stormreach tha me old buddy (enemy/whatever) wuz out in these parts...

I mean... Hudder found Domoris, why not someone else?


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm putting together a dwarven cleric - it should be done today or tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

S@S, here we go, I hope it's acceptable. Please let me know if there are any questions. I haven't picked spells yet, but he'll be focusing on buffs, heals, some slight damaging spells:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dori Kundarak
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 8 	(Racial Sub. level 1, Races of Stone 146)[b]Starting Level[/b]: 8
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Mror Holds
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Action Points:[/B] 9
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host ([B]Domains:[/B] War, Good)

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +6		[B]HP:[/B] 84/84 (1d10+4,7d8+28)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (08p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +9	[B]Craft Points:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Str, Con
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 06 -2 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -7		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+9	+4	+1	+0	+0	+0	24
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+10	+6	+4	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+2	+1	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+9	+6	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon				Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Sword of Virtue Beyond Reproach	(MIC61)	+11/+6	1d8+4	19-20/x2	------ (Functions as a +1 Holy Longsword, plus 2d6 if evil)
Light Crossbow				+9	1d8	19-20/x2	80 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Smite Giants (5/day, Add +4 to attack roll & +8 damage) (Lose ability to turn undead)
Spontaneous Casting (heal)

Dwarf:
+2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal



[B]Feats: [/B] Weapon Focus (Longsword)(Bonus), Augment Healing (Complete Divine), Touch of Healing (Complete Champion), Giant Banemagic (Secrets of Xen'Drik)
Augment Healing - Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast.
Touch of Healing -  As long as you have a conjuration (healing) spell of 2nd level or higher available to cast, you can spend a standard action to touch a target creature and heal 3 points of damage per level of the highest-level conjuration (healing) spell you have available to cast. You can use this ability only on a target that has been reduced to one-half or fewer of its total hit points. The effect ends once you've healed the subject up to half its normal maximum hit points. This ability has no effect on creatures that can't be healed by cure spells.
As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your caster level when casting conjuration (healing) spells.
Giant Banemagic - Damaging Spells cause +2d6 dmg against giants, +2 to save DC

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 6; 1st - (4+1), 1; 2nd - (3+1), 1; 3rd - (3+1), 1; 4th - 2, 1
[B]Domains:[/B] War, Good

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 22	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/8
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	+15	11	+4	
Heal		+8	5	+3	
Perception	+3	0	+3	(I've lumped them all together as they're all the same)
Know(Religion)	+3	3	+0	
Know(Dungeon)	+3	3	+0	

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:					Cost	Weight[/B]
Sword of Virtue Beyond Reproach	(MIC61)		9,315gp	 4lb
+1 Greater Blurring Fullplate (MIC 9)		10,650gp 50lb
+2 Heavy Steel Shield				4,170gp	 15lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds			750gp	 1lb
Gauntlets of Giantfelling (MIC 103)		2,000gp	 -lb
Light Crossbow 					35 gp    4lb
20 bolts					2 gp	 2lb
Journal						5 gp     2lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]78lb	[B]Money:[/B] 78gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	76	153	230	460	1150

[B]Age:[/B] 110
[B]Height:[/B] 4"1' 
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Dori is a heavily armoured dwarf, always wearing his fullplate wear he goes. His black hair is usually matted from the sweat produced by this habit. Dori has a full beard, short by dwarven standards. His nose is sharp and angular, leaning to one side after being broken years ago.

*Personality:* Dori has a an aggressive streak, even for a dwarf, he favours dominating a conversation and will stubbornly defend his point, even once he's been proven wrong. He's got a sarcastic sense of humour and enjoys humour at others expense. Dori will protect those who can't protect themselves and will throw himself at any enemy, no matter their size. He enjoys the thrill of battle and sees it as honouring the Sovereign Host, using their granted powers to aid him and his allies.

*Background:* Dori Kundarak was born in the Mror Holds, specifically in Krona Peak. Dori was indoctrined from a young age in the massive temple devoted to the Sovereign Host, but he never took well to the training of Kol Korran. As a member of House Kundarak, Dori was expected assist in the Warding services that the house provides. Dori was selected to accompany an expedition to Xen'drik, and began extensive training in battling giants, both with magical means and how to convert his faith into a tangible power against the larger foes. House Kundarak had discovered the location of a potent dragonshard, which would greatly increase the dragonmarked abilities of the House.

The below is an excerpt from Dori's Journal:
The journey from Sharn was typically arduous. After securing passage aboard a Lyrander ship, we called upon an old contact Carnaby Goebb in Tavick's Landing. Resourceful as always, he provided us with a signal anchor stone for later use bargaining with the sahuagin.
Fortunate indeed that I took this precaution. For all their airs, the Lyrander captains can be unholy fools when navigating Shargon's Teeth. Our esteemed commander assumed the bargain he struck with his sahuagin guide in Sharn guaranteed safe passage regardless of the route. Alas, the sea devils are as territorial as the Talentans, and we were promptly boarded by two dozen angry sentinels of a rival clan. Negotiations were proceeding poorly -- weapons were drawn, as I recall -- until I dropped Carnaby's signal stone off the starboard bow. We were soon joined by a rather glorious sahuagin priestess, resplendent upon her terrifying dragon eel.
Our Lyrander captain suffered an unfortunate bout of seasickness at that sight and turned nearly as green as the sentinels. We were able to secure passage through the remaining waters by bartering directly with the priestess's representative, according to Carnaby's instructions. I never cease to marvel at the reach of that old dwarf's influence! The remainder of the journey was relatively uneventful, and I stepped onto Stormreach's battered wharves yesterday morn.
We are to proceed on the morrow with the remainder of our company, attempting to uncover that dragonshard, travelling upriver and into the wilds. We expect to reach the ruins in three weeks time. Hopefully, we can reach there uneventfully, but with the jungles closing in around us I can't help, but feel that someone's watching us. 

Damnit, those drow are sneaky. They ambushed us and killed three o' me friends before we managed to push them back. The leader tells me that we'll be more careful, but why weren't we more careful in the first place?

We arrived today at the ruins, not much more than some crumbled towers, with stones strewn about the clearing. We put up our base camp and proceeded to begin investigations. I've been taking care of those who've been succumbing to the jungle, their illnesses have been getting worse, but luckily I've been able to help.

I'm all alone.... all alone, how'd they know we were there, we thought we were safe, all the wardings, all the spells, didn't do nothing. I ran... ran away and left them all, the giants didn't even try to stop me, why didn't I fight? What fell magic did they use against me? I don't know where I am, I'm stuck out here in this stinking jungle...I need to get back to Stormreach...

___________________________________________________________________________

For now, Dori would be lost in the jungles, perhaps to be discovered by the adventuring party? I'm anxious to play him & the group might need some healing power  . Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Graf (May 24, 2008)

if someone related to kundarak was lost nearby it wouldn't be strange for Hudder to receive a _sending_ from the outpost in Stormreach (Hudder'd be closer than any team they could send out - assuming they would even spend that kind of effort...)

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

I did notice the Kundarek name -- I'm assuming that Hudder and Dori would know each other?


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2008)

I suppose they would, but Hudder wouldn't know Dori was operating in the area as it would be secret mission to avoid other Houses getting involved. 

However, once the House received word that the expedition hadn't returned, perhaps the sending could be sent to Hudder to retrieve him? I like that idea Graf.


----------



## Graf (May 25, 2008)

Kundarak is a huge clan/dragonmarked house. So it's possible that Hudder and Dori haven't met... just know each other by reputation. Or we could be old friends... whatever seems fun... (Dori's backstory didn't include mention of Hudder, so I didn't want to assume).

Of course, a house SOS about a member lost nearby would be a high priority for Hudder.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Probably not long time friends, but someone with as powerful a dragonmark as Hudder would be well known. I'm assuming that Dori would have a moderately high profile as he was sent on an important mission.


----------



## greenstar (May 28, 2008)

So is there a new cleric or not?


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

*Greenstar:* No decision made yet, still trying to decide against the two entries -- yours, and renau1q's...... should have an official decision made by Friday.


----------



## greenstar (May 28, 2008)

Oh good I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

*DRUM ROLL.....Please*


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2008)

*ratta-tat-tat-tat*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay -- the slow-down with ENworld has definitely impacted my ability to keep up to date with most activity on here.

Tonight, it seems that the problem has been alleviated, as I have not had to wait 3-4 minutes for a page to load.

That being said, I wanted to post the selection for back-up priest for Team Gold:

*renau1q's Dori Kundarak*

Thanks to Greenstar for your submission, I appreciate it and may be of need of you sooner, rather than later.    

@renau1q - welcome aboard and we can discuss how to insert you into the group!


----------



## Graf (Jun 5, 2008)

Does Hudder get any kinds of "funny feelings?"

Disturbances in the force, like a single lost dwarf crying out and then extinguished by the jungle canopy?
(shoot me. shoot me now.)


----------



## Graf (Jun 5, 2008)

-If- we wanted to be really fast and loose we could just go with the "dori is already with us" -> good thing we made that two day detour into tha jungle ta pick you up without nuth'n happen'n. Quietest two days ah e'er spent in Xen'drik..

(Am I lazy? Or do I just want to have a cleric with us before we start exploring these ruins?)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> (Am I lazy? Or do I just want to have a cleric with us before we start exploring these ruins?)





a bit of column A & a bit of column b 

Thanks for the selection s@s... I look forward to the challenge of going against the giants...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 21, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> -If- we wanted to be really fast and loose we could just go with the "dori is already with us" -> good thing we made that two day detour into tha jungle ta pick you up without nuth'n happen'n. Quietest two days ah e'er spent in Xen'drik..
> 
> (Am I lazy? Or do I just want to have a cleric with us before we start exploring these ruins?)





Hey all, just wondering how everything's going in Xen'drik? Need the services of that healer?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Hey all, just wondering how everything's going in Xen'drik? Need the services of that healer?




Soon, grasshopper, soon.


----------



## Graf (Jun 30, 2008)

Soon! Soon!


----------

